# CUI blanks



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

read a couple decent reports on CUI surf blanks, started researching them, a 12' 2 pc recommended for use with 25-50 lb line is around 40 bucks plus shipping, any one have any experience with them, also why don't they rate them for the weight they should throw like other blanks.
js


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

js1172 said:


> read a couple decent reports on CUI surf blanks, started researching them, a 12' 2 pc recommended for use with 25-50 lb line is around 40 bucks plus shipping, any one have any experience with them, also why don't they rate them for the weight they should throw like other blanks.
> js



Looking at the specs...they look like rods that can handle a heavy load. 
F2-120 2-PC HEAVY 12'0" 25-50 1.180 14.0


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Just read that theyre fiberglass with the classic honey yellow finish.


----------



## Drew_S (May 6, 2007)

I'd like to hear more about these blanks also. Where can they be purchased dont see many places to order from.


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Found this from a simple google search.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Bingham's doesn't stock them, they drop ship from CUI, so shipping is whatever CUI charges. You can buy direct, the 12' 2 piece is about $22. Shipping from them to NC was quoted at approximately $24. Direct price with shipping was cheaper than anywhere else I saw that carried them. The 2 piece is available only in yellow, you can get the 1 piece in black.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

with the yellow paint stripped off(sanded) it is a nice light brown fiberglass finish.....for a sweet build
I like mine anyway for a lighter king rod or big spanish .....306 matches well with mine but it is 8fter for the pier


----------

